

Non-blocking JDBC with Mysql - ggeorgovassilis
http://code.google.com/p/async-mysql-connector/

======
ggeorgovassilis
If you have been following the trend about event driven architectures for
server applications then you know that blocking database operations still
require a thread per connection. The asynchronous mysql connector implements
an asynchronous callback model for database operations.

